# Nệm cho người già nên chọn loại nào tốt?



## Chin Chin (18/4/19)

Chất lượng giấc ngủ là yếu tố quan trọng ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của người lớn tuổi. Do đó, việc đầu tư một chiếc nệm tốt là rất cần thiết, giúp nâng cao chất lượng giấc ngủ và giảm thiểu tình trạng mất ngủ, đau lưng, đau đầu ở người già.




Nệm Cho Người Già - Nên Chọn Loại Nào Tốt? Thegioinem.com​
Theo các chuyên gia về xương khớp đều cho rằng, nệm tốt cho người già phải có độ cứng vừa phải, chất liệu đàn hồi tốt. Trong đó, nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm bông ép là được đánh giá cao nhất, thích hợp cho người lớn tuổi.

*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*
Vốn sở hữu nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên, nệm có đặc tính đàn hồi cao, tăng cường nâng đỡ cột sống tối đa. Nhờ công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, nệm cao su thiên nhiên phân bổ trọng lực hợp lý trên từng vùng của cơ thể, ôm sát mọi đường cong từ đầu đến chân, hỗ trợ xương sống tốt hơn.

Ngoài ưu điểm đàn hồi linh hoạt, nệm cao su thiên nhiên hiện nay đa số đều được thiết kế dạng lỗ bọt khí tạo nên sự thoáng mát cho nệm, không còn lo hầm nóng lưng khi ngủ.

Đây là một số dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên có chất lượng vượt trội và được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay, rất phù hợp cho người già, người bị đau lưng:




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA vô trùng, vô mùi, an toàn cho sức khỏe - Đang được khuyến mãi tại Thegioinem.com





Nệm cao su Kim Cương mang đến sự thoải mái và êm ái, thiết kế tính tế, sang trọng - Thegioinem.com




Nệm cao su Vạn Thành có cấu trúc 2 mặt lỗ thoáng khí, thông thoáng và độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối - Thegioinem.com




Nệm cao su Liên Á 100% cao su thiên nhiên không lẫn tạp chất, khử mùi hiệu quả, kháng khuẩn và chịu lực tốt​
*2. Nệm bông ép*
Nệm bông ép được sản xuất từ những tấm bông ép chặt tạo thành khối nệm có độ phẳng cao, chịu lực tối đa. Nệm có độ cứng phù hợp giúp khung xương được ổn định, không bị cong vẹo cột sống hay đau mỏi lưng khi nằm. Được khuyên dùng cho người có bệnh lý về cột sống, thoát vị đĩa điệm, đau nhức,...

Bên cạnh đó, nệm bông ép có giá thành vô cùng hợp lý, phù hợp với mọi gia đình. Đa số đều được thiết kế dạng gấp 3 rất tiện lợi khi xếp gọn lại, cất giữ và vệ sinh nệm.

Các dòng nệm bông ép nổi bật hiện nay:





Nệm bông ép Everon được khuyến mãi 20% chỉ còn 1.784.00 đồng tại Thegioinem.com





Nệm bông ép Edena có độ phẳng cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể, giúp sự tuần hoàn máu tốt, bảo đảm giấc ngủ ngon - Thegioinem.com





Nệm bông ép Kim Cương có chất liệu kháng cháy, nệm kháng khuẩn, thân thiện với môi trường - Thegioinem.com





Nệm bông ép Dupong ( Hàn Việt Hải ) ưu đãi 35% chỉ còn 507.000 đồng tại Thegioinem.com​
Tóm lại, khi chọn mua nệm cho người già cần chú ý đến chất liệu nệm, độ đàn hồi, độ dày, nệm cứng vừa phải và đặc biệt phải mua ở những cửa hàng uy tín, chất lượng, tránh trường hợp mua phải hàng kém chất lượng sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe khi sử dụng lâu dài.


----------

